# Does anyone know this piece?



## dejarma (Oct 30, 2007)

Please, it's been driving me crazy for over 50 years!

I'm 59 & heard this on TV accompanying a puppet act when I was around 6-8 years old. This melody is all I remember of it:


__
https://soundcloud.com/dc-cornelius%2Fviolin

if someone can name this you'll make me very happy.

Thank you.

Del...


----------

